
Open access: All human knowledge is there–so why can’t everybody access it? - edward
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/what-is-open-access-free-sharing-of-all-human-knowledge/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11879963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11879963)

